# Heavy irregular periods after failed IVF last year



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi all,

Sorry for the TMI that follows!

I have had 1 x IVF and 2 x FETs. The IVF (Oct 2014) and first FET (March 2015) ended in CP and the last FET (June 2015) was a BFN.

We are now taking a break. I know it can take a while for the body to adapt but I feel like my cycles/hormones have been all over the place since treatment and they aren't really getting better.

When I did my first FET after IVF, the period I had with DR was hideous. I had huge clots literally falling out of me and was soaking through sheets. pants, etc. After a night from hell I was still given the go ahead for my cycle, with the nurses saying it sounded like I had retained products from my CP from the IVF. 

I have never had clots like that before but my periods since have been terrible. I know my hormones are all over the place because my migraines have been worse (including one in November when I was sent to A&E). Also my cycles are fairly irregular - a 25 day cycle followed by a 37 day one for example. Also, although they are not there every cycle, the clots are now a regular thing. I'm not soaking through sheets etc but the first day or so I can get clots about the size of a 50p, which I never used to have.

Just wondering if anyone has had anything similar? Is there anything I can do about it?  

Thanks for listening xxx


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello Kate,

You may find you get more replies on the IVF boards, so i am moving your thread there. Xx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry you are struggling  

Have you spoken to your GP? I have problems like this and it is caused by endometriosis/adenomyosis/fibroids, but it is always 10 times worse after treatment and on DR bleeds. Are you having pain with it too? 

I don't know if its worth trying but I find things easier when my period is following low dose norethisterone: If I have 10 days of 5mg twice a day (as prescribed by my GP obviously!) my subsequent period is a lot better than normal. They have suggested that I take a lower dose for 30 days and then see if that helps, but as we are TTC we haven't done this. I suffer with migraines too and have still been able to use norethisterone and haven't had any problems with it.

On the practical side (as I know how horrible it is) you can get the dry nights sheets from pampers (etc) and at least you can sleep and not worry about your bed linen. 

Hope you feel better soon  

Xxx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Cloudy,

Thanks for your reply. 

I did speak to my GP and was booked for a hystero and laparoscopy on the NHS but I wimped out. After the IVF and miscarriages I have to be honest, I just couldn't face it.

The thing that makes me think it's something new rather than long term (i.e. endo etc) is that it has only been like this since IVF and my two MCs, so it makes me think they are the cause, if not all the oestrogen hormones as I have always had a short luteal phase (8 - 10 days). I'm guessing I can't have fibroids as an ultrasound would show them wouldn't it? So I guess it might be polyps? I have to get it sorted before I cycle again but the weird AFs are worrying me!

Thanks again xx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Also, I rarely get pain, nothing too bad anyway xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad that pain isn't causing you a problem, but I doesn't make it any easier.

I wasn't trying to say you had anything, just that I think our bodies can be so effected by the aftermath of the drugs/losses: As if it amplifies "normal" for us - if they makes sense!

I know the thought of a lap/hyst isn't easy but it might be helpful to confirm it isn't anything causing it, and if its just a look around it should be a quick procedure and a prompt recovery. If there were any polyps they could treat them. Fibroids generally show on ultra sounds so if they are clear that's good.

Has your GP given you tranexamic acid to help with the bleeding?

Xxx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Cloudy. I really can't face he hysteroscopy, what I'm thinking is maybe it's better to wait until I use my last Frostie and have one privately then. It sounds terrible but I was so worried about having it on the NHS given the shortages at the moment and terrible time I had with NHS IVF treatment (looong story!). 

That's good yo know about the fibroids, thank you. I have a feeling it might be polyps but I guess that can wait til my next treatment next year? I just want whatever it is to go away on its own  

What is tranexamic acid? 

Thank you xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello katemart   sorry to hear you have been suffering   Is it possible for you to have a diagnostic hysteroscopy on the NHS then if it shows you need something doing you could always pay privately for treatment if you are worried about the NHS? I had one in December just to check there wasn't any damage or scar tissue causing problems after my surgery to remove fibroids, it only took a couple of minutes & was really helpful to reassure me there weren't any issues before I did my fet. I'm pretty sure fibroids would have shown on ultrasound so it's good that they were clear   I know how debilitating heavy bleeding can be as I suffered a lot before my op, I was prescribed transxemic acid before surgery to reduce the bleeding so it might be something you could ask your gp for, I would encourage you to try & find out what is going on soon so you don't have to suffer x


----------



## Bettyville (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Katemart,
I'm currently waiting to start IVF however i have had x3 rounds of unsuccessful IUI & on my last one they over stimulated me. Anyway, when my AF finally arrived it was so so heavy - i am used to heavy periods anyway and get large clots but that one was particularly bad. So, i know that through all the drugs you can result in heavier periods which is just horrendous - i know exactly how you feel. Following every round of a failed menopur cycle, my cycle was always messed up ranging from 49 days and then 17 days to 23 days and then gradually building back up to my old cycles. The thing i would say is that it takes time for your body to get back to normal, i suffered from a few heavy cycles until it got better.
Re your migraines, i suffer horrendously with hormonal migraines and know how you feel. My advice would be (and that of my neurologist actually): 1. Try not to stress about your heavy cycle, the stress will make them heavier 2. When you have a migraine (or are getting one - so on onset), either have a coffee with some sugar / drink coca cola - it helps!!!! 3. If the migraine persists after medication, i use an ice pack on my head where the pain in, you have to keep at it for hours but it is the best thing for me, coupled with a hot water bottle on my feet - it's called biofeedback. You confuse your body of where to send the blood - try it.

I hope this helps in some way, try not to stress too much. Betty xxx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for replying Betty and Amy. 

Amy, I suppose I could but I was on the waiting list for ages for the hysteroscopy and laproscopy and when they gave me an op date I then declined. So I'd have to apply again and start with my GP. I'm just taking it might be better to wait and do it all at once when I have treatment. As it's been a year now and it's our last Frostie and last try it feels like I really need to put it all together in one go, if you know what I mean? Also, we are buying a house and want this to happen first so all money is on our despot at the moment. We want to be able to go straight to adoption If the last FET fails. Did you have symptoms like mine with fibroids? I will ask about transxemic acid, thanks . Glad you got your fibroids sorted. 

Betty sorry to hear about your IUIs. Yes my cycles were a mess after all the hormones too, it's just the heavy bleeding seems to be lasting so long after. It was a year ago I had my last FET and my IVF that ended in MC was October 2014! Hormonal migraines are the worst aren't they. Can't plan anything and it's even harder when cycles are irregular! I take magnesium which can help. Interesting on the caffeine trick, why with sugar? I did see a neurologist after my Aand E trip last year and he's given me some triptans but I haven't used them yet. I end up taking codeine as NSAIDs make me sick . I'll try this hot water trick, sounds interesting thank you xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Katemart could you get your gp to do some blood tests to check your hormones if you think they might have got a bit messed up following treatment? I had very heavy bleeding from my fibroids but also lots of pain, passing out, sometimes being sick & not wanting to leave the house during my period. When I first went to my gp they said heavier bleeding was quite normal as you got older so I figured I was being a bit of a lightweight complaining, it was only when I was having fertility tests that the fibroids were picked up, I can't believe now that I ended up suffering for so long which is why I would encourage you to ask the gp to do another referral for a hysteroscopy, you still have the option of telling them you can't make the appointment when it comes through if you get worried about it. It really was a simple procedure & might reassure you that everything is ok or give you an idea of what might be causing problems so you can plan what your next steps are, wishing you lots of luck whatever you decide to do x


----------

